# The rating system sucks imo!



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Ok as many of you have seen, I have been driving for a while and for like a whole month I had averages of like 4.8 and above, and within one week my rating has dropped .02 (I have about 1500 rides under my belt) that's pretty substantial, what I don't get is I don't change anything I do at all, and I get rated low, in fact the past week has been one of the worst ratings I have gotten since I have started, and the sad part is I haven't done anything hardly different at all? I mean this is just ridiculous to me. I really don't put a lot of stock into the rating system, but I wish Uber would do something about riders who consistently rate low, or never rate 5 or give a legitimate reason, and if say someone feels like the rating wasn't justified (say like an uber csr could review the rating) then that rating could be taken off. But no uber doesn't do that and says oh your ratings will average out. Yeah when a month from now when I have given another 100 rides. It takes forever to get ur rating back up to where it used to be. 

I've even had one rider state that she accidentally rated me low and wanted to give me a 5 star, but that rider can't change that rating.

Again I'm not that concerned with my rating, but I don't want to get deactivated bc of some dumb person that treats me bad and expects me to give exceptional service not going to happen.

Also on another note I have been driving for Lyft for about two months, and what I find funny is that I am driving and doing the exact same thing and my ratings for Lyft go up to a 4.91, I don't get it really I don't. 

Are uber riders really that bad? Why does it seem like Lyft riders rate their driver more appropriately and why do uber riders rate their driver inappropriately? 

Are uber riders pickier? Or are uber riders just a bunch of aholes? lol

Tell me what are y'all thoughts on this? 

(btw I do believe uber and Lyft rating systems are terribly flawed, but for right now this is what we have to deal with, until the companies decide to change their rating policies)


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Ok so I have gotten the worse rating in my entire driving career this week, a 4.5 for the week, and the funny thing is my rating with lyft is going up to a 4.91, what in the world is wrong with uber pax? Btw I get alot of them where the pax will enter the wrong pickup location, and then sit there and try to say it was me or something like that. I don't know what in the world is wrong with these pax, its just getting worse instead of better. I think I might start looking for a part time job somewhere, this is crazy if you ask me.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I find Lyft passengers to be far superior when it comes to ratings, conversation, tips, respect for me and my car, toes on the curb upon arrival, and friendliness. 

Why the F*ck do I even keep the damn Uber app at all? I average $15 a ride with Lyft, about twice my Uber average. I get tips. Lyft has 3 hurdles to jump over and I get an extra 20% paid on Wednesday. An extra 20% is like each and every passenger gave me a tip. 

Would you rather give 6 fifteen dollar rides, or 10 nine dollar rides for the same $90?
Would you rather get 80% of the fare, or 85% of the fare?


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> I find Lyft passengers to be far superior when it comes to ratings, conversation, tips, respect for me and my car, toes on the curb upon arrival, and friendliness.
> 
> Why the F*ck do I even keep the damn Uber app at all? I average $15 a ride with Lyft, about twice my Uber average. I get tips. Lyft has 3 hurdles to jump over and I get an extra 20% paid on Wednesday. An extra 20% is like each and every passenger gave me a tip.
> 
> ...


Yea I wish we did get more lyft pax around here, they (overall, but not always) seem to be better and typically give better tips, one guy in particular give me a $20 every single time I take him somewhere. (that to and from) But yeah uber seems to be more popular here than Lyft, although Lyft pax do seem to be better, I've thought about leaving the Lyft app on all the time, but there will be times when I get no requests for like an hour or so. So I am conflicted about what to do and it doesn't help that we are in a small market too.


----------

